# Memphis, TN; Existing Game or Players



## The_Pugilist (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Recently moved down here, play a variety of games. Applicable to this forum I enjoy 3.5e and have been both a GM and a player.  I plan on buying the first 3 books for 4e and giving it a shot, but no firm decisions yet.  Also, my wife might also join depending on what is played.  Thanks!

Looking to play or GM for new or existing group. Thanks and hope to hear from someone soon.

Games I also enjoy: MnM 2.0, True20, SWSE, Savage Worlds, BESM 3rd.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to Memphis! I'm not actively playing face to face games these days, but I do have some links that may help you find a game. There are a few other Memphis games on the boards, so maybe you'll get a bite soon. 

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/MemphisAreaDungeonsandDragons/

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/memphisgaming/

Also, Midsouth Con 26 is coming at the end of March. There will be a large gaming presence there. I think they had over 200 sessions last year. 

http://www.midsouthcon.org/


----------



## Gooble (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm in the area pugilist.  let me know if your still interested in getting a group together.


----------

